# 22 years this weekend!



## NobodySpecial

Does that count as long term success? Love my man!


----------



## meson

NobodySpecial said:


> Does that count as long term success? Love my man!


Congratulations! If he can say the same it certainly does. Hopefully you have another 22 at least.


----------



## Blondilocks

Congratulations! Yes, that counts as long-term success. Wishing 22++++ more years for you.


----------



## LucasJackson

NobodySpecial said:


> Does that count as long term success? Love my man!


Although I'm happy for you I have to ask, does he still love the other woman?


----------



## NobodySpecial

LucasJackson said:


> Although I'm happy for you I have to ask, does he still love the other woman?


I have no idea. It did not occur to me to ask since I don't care.


----------



## LucasJackson

NobodySpecial said:


> I have no idea. It did not occur to me to ask since I don't care.


That seems odd but if you're happy then so be it.


----------



## CharlieParker

I thought long term started after 23 years  j/k

Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## TX-SC

Congratulations! Any big plans?


----------



## GTdad

LucasJackson said:


> That seems odd but if you're happy then so be it.


It seems odd that you'd piss on her thread like you did.


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## EleGirl

That's wonderful!!! Now to get started on the next happy 22 or more!!


----------



## NobodySpecial

TX-SC said:


> Congratulations! Any big plans?


We went to a country fair with friends and our daughter. But we did lots of kissing.


----------



## aine

I'm married 24 years but with a lot of ups and downs, still in counselling. 
To me longevity of the relationship is not success it's the quality of the relationship that counts as success. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Blondilocks

aine said:


> I'm married 24 years but with a lot of ups and downs, still in counselling.
> To me longevity of the relationship is not success it's the quality of the relationship that counts as success. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


Perhaps you could start a thread on the topic (and keep it off of here).


----------



## TX-SC

The country fair sounds like fun! Once again, congratulations on a wonderful day and a great anniversary!


----------



## btterflykisses

Congratulations


----------



## mikenj

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NobodySpecial

Thank you who shared encouragement. So often this board is full of unhappiness. It was nice to have some of you share the joy.


----------



## Daisy12

Congratulations NobodySpecial. 22 year is indeed a success. Marriage is not easy, it's allot of work. I'm sure many posters on here can tell you how much work it is, and it's always nice to hear when it all works out for the best. Here's to 22 more year for you and your husband. :smile2:


----------

